# Hidden files...now, want to undo this



## KrzyPrk (Jul 2, 2001)

oh man

I just altnerate click on a file and a folder and selected "Hidden"...now, I cant see them. How do I undo this?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Go to Start>settings>Folder Options>View

Select Show All Files.
Now those will show, but be faded. Change the properties.


----------



## KrzyPrk (Jul 2, 2001)

thanks Mosaic1 

this is pretty kewl. Hmm..now, I gotta play around w/ other features so that I can get familiar w/ them.


----------

